# Doe was due sooner than I thought... Pics on pg 2,3



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay, I made a mistake thinking that I had rented a buck during Oct. I just figured out last night that it was during Sept and I returned him in Oct. The reason I realized my mistake was because I was researching the signs to tell me when to watch her more carefully. After looking at her udder (which has been filling for the last 6 weeks) and seeing how quickly it has filled I was concerned. Then I spent hours figuring out what ligs were... So I checked her ligaments and compared them to one of our none pregnant does. It took me some time to find hers because they are so soft and they kept moving out of the way... On top of this I had already noticed white discharge. 

   At this point, during the super bowl, I began to doubt myself. It took me a while but I finally realized she would be due during Feb not March... Now, I never saw the actual breeding but the buck was here for the month of Sept. This sent me into panic mode and straight to the large co-op an hour away so that I could get everything I would need today. When I got back she had dark redish-brown discharge that was a dried string on her about an inch long. I am having a hard time telling if her udders are "glossy" because I wont shave her and this is her first time so I would assume she is stretching everything out now anyway. During the weekend her udder developed that shelf(?) on the back. She is a Nubian yearling. 

   This is my first time with a pregnant doe and kidding. Ira has always been stranger than the other two we have. Honestly, her personality had her heading to the dinner table if she didn't get pregnant (my sister dubbed her 'Dead Betty'). Because of this, we didn't watch her as much as we watched the other two. The only change I have noticed is that she is coming up to have her cheeks scratched with the others. And she is even fatter than she used to be  which is saying something.

   I read about amber discharge but everything made it sound soft not dried. Also, from what I read this meant the kids were coming very soon. I first noticed it around 2 pm when I got back and I just checked on her (11 pm). I am worried about her because she just doesn't seem like a good mom... I do hope instincts kick in and she doesn't hurt them or leave them.

   What I would like to know is how often I should check on her and what the red-brown stuff was if not amniotic fluid. If you think it was amniotic then how long? Should I leave her in the stall tomorrow?


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Feb 4, 2013)

If theres amber goo even not 100% consistently Id guess 24 hours, but then again theres the doe code. Keep checking her ligs, & if you have some type of baby monitor or barn alarm leave it on with the volume up. Sorry I cant be more help :/.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 5, 2013)

Should I keep her in the stall tomorrow then? And should I check on her throughout the night? If so how often would you recommend?


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't have electricity in the barn and I am not sure if they make a baby monitor that would transmit that far that I can afford right now. I check up on her using the quad.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, for sure start checking on her every 2 or 3 hours, and if you are gone and it is cold out, put her in the barn and try and close the barn up, so it is warmer. 
What are your temps?  

It sounds like she is close.  Sometimes you will get lucky and see an amber glow on her vulva,  the amber goo is a sure sign they will be kidding in a day or even that day.  Milky discharge or a bit of dirty discharge is normal for several weeks before kidding.
The teats strutting out towards the knees or forward instead of just hanging downwards.
the belly looking lower and the hip bones showing more from loosing the ligaments.  
They sometimes will have an obvious change in how they walk and how their back legs stand.  They kind of will start walking like they have a watermelon crammed between their legs, this is from the belly dropping and kids getting into position. 
A small drop in appetite
returning to the same corner or privit location way more than normal. 

Of course they don't always show all these signs, and first timers can betrickier, because they get confused and aren't used to what they are feeling.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just checked her again and there was about two inches of amber goo with straw stuck to it. So for sure we will have kids in 24 hrs?  Her belly definently dropped. I went and forgot to check her ligs I was laughing at how much she wanted a massage. I have pics from Monday and the dry goo. I wanted to remove the stuff on her a moment ago so that I could tell when there was more but she wouldn't let me touch her behind. She eventually got it off herself. 

   It is 45 out and partly cloudy. However, we have 32 acres that used to be a cattle farm with cattle fencing. Our does go where ever they want and they never leave our property. Most of there time is spent between the barn and the house cleaning up our fence lines.    I am worried though if she has them out side and she goes somewhere to have them that I wont be there. They will be bottle babies and I want to make it as easy on her as possible by taking them immediately. That is what I was told to do, is that correct? I could put them in the back yard. They enjoy it there but it is muddy and there is plenty of dog poo... Would she find one of the cleaner corners? Of course, I could keep a Very close eye on her there and I would not miss anything.

   What do you think?

   How do I post pics without posting them online first? The only thing I have for that is facebook and I think my friends might be confused by 'goat porn'.... 

   The stall was cleaned down to bare earth (I even used a broom to get all the goat pellets) and sprinkled with DE and covered with straw etc...

   Oh man, I am starting to get nervous. I don't know which would be the right thing to do... I am going to check on her again...


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2013)

The only absolute answer when dealing with goats is there are no absolutes.  Having said that, If she were here, I would have her inside.  Mine come in a few days before birth, and stay inside depending on the weather.  Our temps here are hovering in the single digits, so my babies have not been out yet and they are going on two weeks old.  Next weekend looks like their 'release' date according to the weather reports.  If she has amber goo, I wouldn't leave her side if at all possible, but here again, I am very hands on.  Your temps are not too bad, just make sure the babies are dry and out of the wind.  Some of the worst 'personalities' make the best moms.  You and she will both do fine.  Good luck.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 5 year old at home so I can't not leave her... Actually, its more like I am leaving her to check on him... 

I have some pics. The first is Ira in between Snowflake and Big Mamma two weeks ago.






[/img]

This one was taken yesterday. From what I have read this is the kid(s) dropping. 





Two behind pics taken yesterday as well. The dried up goo is most visible in second. Today's goo was longer and wider since it wasn't dried.










I tried getting pics today but she wont stand still if I am not petting her so no luck.


(Edited for images) Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry, I tried to see pics but your links are not working for me.  You can upload pics here by using the uploads button on the top of your screen, choose the pic from where ever you have them stored, and hit submit.  Make sure you change your pic size to fit posting on a web site.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 5, 2013)

45 for a low would be not too bad, but the babies still can get cold, if they don't get up and nursing with in an hour or so.  A dry place to kid and out of the wind will be important, or getting the kids dried off and nursing. On 32 acres it is for sure possible for her to kid and for you to possibly not find them or get to her soon enough to help the gets get going and not die from the cold.  They don't always need help, but then again they may and the colder it is the less time they have before using up all their sugar/energy supply trying to stay warm and then going down from being too cold.   

Light Karo corn syrup, is an excellant source of sugar energy, if a kid gets too cold.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 5, 2013)

She is REALLY bugging my for scratches and face massage. Then she comes and head butts me. Then goes and stretches. This went on for about 20 min then she went to the hay. Came to get CuCuhlain a sandwich and heading back down now. 

I left her in the stall where it is clean and dry and I am glad I did. Wish me luck!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have spent a lot of time watching our does and I have never seen so much abdominal movement. The first few times it happened to her she jumped and looked back at herself then tried to climb in my lap! She is confused poor thing. She is peeing more often but hardly anything is coming out, like she has no room in her bladder. I swear I saw hooves poking her sides a few times. It just seemed too pointy for her normal stomach movements. Then she started calming down after a few hours and for the last 45 min has had no problems. 

I had to come back up to pick up kids from school and now am going to make dinner. I will probably end up staying down in the barn with her until they come. With my luck, they will come tomorrow morning when I leave to take the kids to school after being down there all night!


----------



## madcow (Feb 5, 2013)

dejavoodoo114 said:
			
		

> I have spent a lot of time watching our does and I have never seen so much abdominal movement. The first few times it happened to her she jumped and looked back at herself then tried to climb in my lap! She is confused poor thing. She is peeing more often but hardly anything is coming out, like she has no room in her bladder. I swear I saw hooves poking her sides a few times. It just seemed too pointy for her normal stomach movements. Then she started calming down after a few hours and for the last 45 min has had no problems.
> 
> I had to come back up to pick up kids from school and now am going to make dinner. I will probably end up staying down in the barn with her until they come. With my luck, they will come tomorrow morning when I leave to take the kids to school after being down there all night!


I would think if you are seeing that much movement she's probably pretty close to full term.  I can speak from experience that it's nerve racking waiting for them to finally do something, as I waited for weeks before Ginger kidded, mostly because I didn't know when she was bred.  I now have the same situation with my other doe Trixie right now too.  She started showing about 2 weeks ago and has had udder development since then.  I figure she has another month to go.  Maybe mid March.  

Don't worry, you will do fine.  You are concerned about her and you will make the right decisions based on your caring.  I would check on her every 2 hours or so.  It's good you have her in a confined area.  It doesn't sound like cold will be a factor at this point for the kids when they are born, unless it changes drastically.  The thread at the beginning of this set of topics about kidding for beginners is excellent, and shows great pictures.  You sound like you are keeping a close eye on her and there isn't much more you can do until you know for sure when she's in labor.  I remember the few days before Ginger kidded 2 weeks ago that she was extremely intense about wanting attention and contact.  It was like you couldn't pet her enough for her liking.  Must be some hormonal thing triggering that kind of behavior as they get closer to kidding.  

Hang in there.  She can't stay pregnant forever, although it may feel like it!  The doe code can always be in effect in the end! Good luck!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay, I had to take the kids to school and want to ask some questions before I head back down to the barn. Which is where I slept last night... Which wasn't so bad until Smith (pyr) started barking around 12:30 am waking me up and making me realize how cold it was (30). So I reconciled myself to having to wash the sleeping bag I was laying on and got in. Then I slept like a rock in the grain trough. LOL

   Okay so I am going to throw in some pics of my 5 year old and Ira from yesterday. CuCuhlain really wants to 'help get the babies out'.   I feel bad for him because I have been neglecting his school work...







   Hanging out in the trough...





   So around 1 am after Smith woke me I checked Ira and she had a thick string of goop hanging but it doesn't look like the amber color the others did. It looked like what she has had off and on for the last few weeks. What does that mean? I took a pic but is was dark...






   Had a cup of coffee and am going back to check on her.


----------



## madcow (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks close now if that goo is kind of amber colored.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2013)

looks like plug, my last two never had the amber goo before they started pushing, they just went right from what u see there to labor, so could be anytime.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow... Sorry for taking so long to get on here. I was planning on getting on after my shower today to update you all. Mon and Tues my girl is like "Don't leave me I am having a baby!" Wed she looked at me and said "Well, maybe not yet..." Thur and Fri morning she couldn't figure out what I was talking about... "Have a what?"

   So I went ahead and let her out this morning. No goo, could still feel soft ligs, no more udder than on Mon. BTW on Mon she for sure had goo that was amber... Anyway, nothing today so I relax and brush out my hair to get in the shower. Then I decide to go to screened in porch for a cigg first. Next thing I know my 5 year old is crying and screaming "Mommy, mommy Ira is having her babies!" I asked "What now?" he says yes. So I run out to the other side of the house where the garage is and there is DH yelling as well. 

   Of course, everything that was needed for the delivery was down in her nice clean and sanitized stall... DH jumped on quad and got it for me quickly because there was Ira licking a kid in the mud. Yes, the MUD! Not the grass, or her nice clean stall, but the mud! I had checked on her not even an hour before... Anyway, grabbed a towel and put the little buck on it. Ira already had another sack partially out so I knew another was coming. When DH got back I told him to get some puppy pads and make sure Ira didn't drop the kid on the brick. 






   Well, about 15 minutes later out comes this spotted darling.






   After Ira got the umbilical cord separated we brought them both into the house to warm up in front of the wood stove.






   The first one is a buck with a strange spot on his left belly. The second is a doe with her grandmas dark color and her daddies spots. 






   This was all today, I slept in and was trying to get in the shower around 1:30pm... still need to do that....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW! What a beautiful doeling! Congrats on an easy birth and two new kids


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 8, 2013)

Neither are reg and we are supposed to be selling both and buying reg







I was thinking that my husband seems to have forgotten that.






Sure enough he says we are keeping the doe. She slept in his arms most of the day when she wasnt trying to follow him around. 
These pics are not very good. I just realized I had turned off my flash somehow and they are all blurry. My cousin is here and is letting me use his and mine is now working better. The doe is smaller but is much friskier. The buck seems to have a cape (I think that is the right turn) of his sires light coloring and then damns med brown and then that white splotch on his belly. I used to have pics of daddy until my DH lost all my info on my ipad Not a good day Anyway, super cute kids!











Of course, they had to come on cleaning day. DH didnt think it was a big deal but I kept trying to keep them off the dirty carpet. Its all clean now and they are sleeping against the couch.
From the left, our only pet Star (not allowed near chickens), doe, DH, buck, and Smith (one of our pyrs, the others name is Wesson   








How do I change the title?


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 8, 2013)

kids look good, love the spots. 
Are you going to let mom dam raise them or bottle them? If you are bottle feeding make sure to get mom's milk/colostrum the first few days to first week as they need the colostrum.

Congrats on your first goat birthing


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 8, 2013)

To change your title go to your very first post from when you created this thread and click edit. Then you should be able to change the title in the title bar.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 8, 2013)

We are bottle raising them. My daughter wants to show. We milked Ira right after she was done and got 10 ounces. Then again when we put them in the barn and got 8 ounces. First thing in the morning we will be back down there before milking before we let her and the others out. We will be getting another really nice doeling (We hope) in the next week or so. The breeder believes so at least! She had an ultra sound done and the doe has twins. We are both hoping for a spotted doe. If we are lucky I will be picking up another doeling 3 days after she is born, for colostrum, and will be able to give it goats milk from Ira along with our twins. I love the spots... 

We will also be picking up two bred show does and will need to bottle feed their kids as well.

Edited for clarity


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

If you are keeping her, I would apply to ADGA for starter papers on her.  Get another ADGA member to certify that she conforms to the standard for a Nubian.  Then you'll get  0% papers for her.  Her kids can be papered at 50% and you keep going up from there. 


The same can be done with her mother.  And if this girls daddy was a papered buck and you do 0% on her mother, I think they'll let you put this girl at 50% which means her kids would be 75%. 


Worth looking in to.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow I did not think of that. I really like that idea. That means I can keep her without feeling so guilty! I know a breeder who will be able to look her over and I will check that out. Thanks!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

She's too cute to not pull strings and keep. Seriously adorable, she looks like a baby deer.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 9, 2013)

_seriously_ adorable! And wouldn't you just know mama birthed in the mud . . . _goats!!!_


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 10, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> She's too cute to not pull strings and keep. Seriously adorable, she looks like a baby deer.


I know! That was my first thought when I saw here. My next was Bambi. Our living room is partially tiled and when they were first learning to walk they kept leaving the carpet then would do the Bambi move on the tile! Our older pyr Smith would go to them whenever they cried and and nudge them onto the carpet.  It was soo cute! I will do what I can to get her papers so that I can keep her. She is the most outgoing and playful and Hungry! 

SuburbanFarm, Yes, I still can't believe it. All my preparations and with no signs she kids in the mud... sheesh!


----------



## Missy (Feb 11, 2013)

beautiful!! Congrats!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 11, 2013)

You're whole family has G.A.S.

BAAHhhhHHHHAAAAA  you're addicted.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

So sweet.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh! More good news! The doe I have been waiting for, who was supposed to have twins, just delivered triplets. The breeder just sent me pics and I get first choice. All three were does! I am going to pic our new baby tomorrow. So excited! And I will be able to use Ira's milk with her. Also, there will only be 3 days between the kids!


----------



## madcow (Feb 11, 2013)

dejavoodoo114 said:
			
		

> Oh! More good news! The doe I have been waiting for, who was supposed to have twins, just delivered triplets. The breeder just sent me pics and I get first choice. All three were does! I am going to pic our new baby tomorrow. So excited! And I will be able to use Ira's milk with her. Also, there will only be 3 days between the kids!


Wow, you are going to be overrun with babies here!  Congrats on the cuties!  They are so very pretty!  I'm thinking I want a nubian now.......


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Feb 11, 2013)

So beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, I went to the breeder yesterday and she told me that I might need to choose another doe depending on whether I wanted a show goat or one with great color. She showed my the very colorful doe that I wanted which was born Mon and her ears didn't even reach her nose!! She was brown with a few black marks and a splotchy white saddle and frosted ears. Very pretty...  It doesn't even make sense when you look at her sire and dam and bloodlines!

   Anyway, I imagine it would be easier to breed color into conformation so I chose a doe with excellent conformation, as much as you can tell at 6 days old, and with good coloring if not spectacular. I am very happy with my choice. I only wish I could have also purchased her full brother as his coloring was mottled dark brown, black, and moon spots. He was spectacular! But DH said no boys...  I am working on him. 

  These next two pics are of our new doe which we are thinking of calling Rocky Road or Roadetta... Our twins are also in the pics. they are 4 days old and she was born on the 3rd of Feb.











   We also picked up two yearlings that have been bred, Fawn Dew and Pecan Pie











   I will take appropriate pics so that I can see how they are progressing with their pregnancy and post them as well. hehe, more babies!


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, and my twins are constipated... I read to give an enema of olive oil and I did but it hasn't helped enough... What else can I do? They are very active and playful and hungry and I wouldn't even know if I didn't watch so closely. I have seen them both try to poop but they have been unable to do so. I don't want to wait until it becomes a serious problem. They have not gone in at least 2 days...


----------



## madcow (Feb 13, 2013)

dejavoodoo114 said:
			
		

> Oh, and my twins are constipated... I read to give an enema of olive oil and I did but it hasn't helped enough... What else can I do? They are very active and playful and hungry and I wouldn't even know if I didn't watch so closely. I have seen them both try to poop but they have been unable to do so. I don't want to wait until it becomes a serious problem. They have not gone in at least 2 days...


They may not be constipated.  They may just be digesting everything so well that they have very little to fill the colon with and won't need to poop on a daily basis.  Milk has no fiber in it.  If they seem uncomfortable then worry about them and take action, but if not they are probably fine.  I had the same problem with my daughter when she was a newborn.  I nursed her and she didn't poop for a whole week!  I called the doctor and he asked if she seemed uncomfortable and "no she didn't seem to be." He said to give her a glycerin suppository and see what that produced.  She did poop with that, and it was just a small amount.  She just digested it so well that she had nothing left to poop. Youir babies may be the same way.  I don't see many of ET's little gold poops in the pen area, and I think I would see it if it was there, because it's a really small area.  I think she just doesn't go that often.  That will change when she gets on roughage and it should.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 13, 2013)

Your goats are beautiful!   I wouldn't worry about the babies unless they are hunched up a lot or not active.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 14, 2013)

congrats, seems like you had a awesome day, goat code, never have kids when your owner thinks you should!!!lol


----------

